# Does this puppy appear to have Pitbull in her



## blacksambellamy (Feb 14, 2012)

*I was told she was part Lab part Saint Benard...But i was wondering if anyone thought she was part pitbull?*

]


----------



## Drei Raeuber (Feb 11, 2012)

I can totally see the St.Bernard but no pit. :love2:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

absolutely no way of knowing


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

I dont really see pit in her... But its hard to tell without papers or actually seeing the parents.


----------



## Drei Raeuber (Feb 11, 2012)

The pup is very distinctive for St.Bernard. The coloring on her head alone is absolutely classic/standard St.Bernard and with the mix of a lab. I can absolutely see the outcome being like that. 

The St.Bernard is also called the Alpine Mastiff. 

I only read the title and went on to look at the picture. First thing that popped into my head was "St. Bernard" and not Pit Bull. 
If you know St.Bernards, you can absolutely see that it's a St.Bernard mix and not a Pit Bull Mix.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Drei Raeuber said:


> The pup is very distinctive for St.Bernard. The coloring on her head alone is absolutely classic/standard St.Bernard and with the mix of a lab. I can absolutely see the outcome being like that.
> 
> The St.Bernard is also called the Alpine Mastiff.
> 
> ...


how do you know it wasnt St. Bernard *and* Pitbull mix?? you dont, cause without parents or papers there is NO WAY TO TELL!!


----------



## blacksambellamy (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for all the answers


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Drei Raeuber said:


> The pup is very distinctive for St.Bernard. The coloring on her head alone is absolutely classic/standard St.Bernard and with the mix of a lab. I can absolutely see the outcome being like that.
> 
> The St.Bernard is also called the Alpine Mastiff.
> 
> ...


What they're trying to say is that there's not way to 100% tell a dog's breed without seeing proof. Sort of like saying "My dog is probably a mix of blah blah, but we don't now for sure." instead of saying "He's unpapered and we didn't see his parents but he is a blah blah blah."

I do agree that the pup shows very obvious Saint Bernard characteristics.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its a cute pup , I can see the st. bernard I dont see pit at all , but its impossible to tell for sure just from looking at him. Cute pup though.


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

I can definitely see the lab and st.bernard but I don't see any pitbull, either. Sounds like the people you got the pup from was at least accurate, but did you see the parents?


----------



## blacksambellamy (Feb 14, 2012)

I have no background. She was found in the woods in NC skin and bones covered with fleas and ticks. Her health is back now and shes packing on the weight (23 pounds). The Vet just said she is approx 11 weeks old. How big she will get is anybodys guess. Her paws are large but from what i have read that dosent really mean anything.


----------

